# AGR Partner Barlcays Wine: Now THAT'S Service



## rrdude (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the kind of service that "keeps 'em coming back.........."

Dear Jerry,

Thank you for your recent Barclay's Wine order. I hope you enjoy each and every wine selection you receive from us. As a valued Amtrak member, it is important that you receive the Amtrak Guest Reward Points associated with the Barclay's Wine Experience offer in which you are participating. Unfortunately, an error occurred when your order was placed, which caused your Amtrak Guest Reward number to be omitted from the final order information. At your earliest convenience, please send an email to me or call our customer service department to provide your Amtrak Guest Reward number. At that time we will submit your 1,500 points to Amtrak to be awarded to your account. I apologize for any inconvenience, and will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Thank you very much, and have a wonderful afternoon and a great weekend.

Best regards,

Shannon Jackson

Barclay's Wine Customer Service Director

888-3280-2337


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonder if AGR could use some training in this kind of service?


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 25, 2009)

rrdude said:


> This is the kind of service that "keeps 'em coming back.........."
> Dear Jerry,
> 
> Thank you for your recent Barclay's Wine order. I hope you enjoy each and every wine selection you receive from us. As a valued Amtrak member, it is important that you receive the Amtrak Guest Reward Points associated with the Barclay's Wine Experience offer in which you are participating. Unfortunately, an error occurred when your order was placed, which caused your Amtrak Guest Reward number to be omitted from the final order information. At your earliest convenience, please send an email to me or call our customer service department to provide your Amtrak Guest Reward number. At that time we will submit your 1,500 points to Amtrak to be awarded to your account. I apologize for any inconvenience, and will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Thank you very much, and have a wonderful afternoon and a great weekend.
> ...


I got the same e-mail...


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 29, 2009)

rrdude said:


> This is the kind of service that "keeps 'em coming back.........."
> Dear Jerry,
> 
> Thank you for your recent Barclay's Wine order. I hope you enjoy each and every wine selection you receive from us. As a valued Amtrak member, it is important that you receive the Amtrak Guest Reward Points associated with the Barclay's Wine Experience offer in which you are participating. Unfortunately, an error occurred when your order was placed, which caused your Amtrak Guest Reward number to be omitted from the final order information. At your earliest convenience, please send an email to me or call our customer service department to provide your Amtrak Guest Reward number. At that time we will submit your 1,500 points to Amtrak to be awarded to your account. I apologize for any inconvenience, and will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Thank you very much, and have a wonderful afternoon and a great weekend.
> ...


The first case of wine arrived yesterday. Opened a bottle with the free electronic wine opener. Functions nicely. My colleague who sampled the wine complimented the wine's taste. So far, this purchase with its triple AGR points on the first case, was a good decision. Additional cases come quarterly, subject to reaffirmation.


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 11, 2009)

rrdude said:


> This is the kind of service that "keeps 'em coming back.........."
> Dear Jerry,
> 
> Thank you for your recent Barclay's Wine order. I hope you enjoy each and every wine selection you receive from us. As a valued Amtrak member, it is important that you receive the Amtrak Guest Reward Points associated with the Barclay's Wine Experience offer in which you are participating. Unfortunately, an error occurred when your order was placed, which caused your Amtrak Guest Reward number to be omitted from the final order information. At your earliest convenience, please send an email to me or call our customer service department to provide your Amtrak Guest Reward number. At that time we will submit your 1,500 points to Amtrak to be awarded to your account. I apologize for any inconvenience, and will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Thank you very much, and have a wonderful afternoon and a great weekend.
> ...


Has anybody received their 1,500 points for this promo yet?


----------



## yarrow (Oct 15, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> Has anybody received their 1,500 points for this promo yet?


no, but i recall something that said 6-8 weeks


----------

